# Getting started in Agility



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm, well my experience is so very limited, but I'd say it's really up to you.
Do you feel like you have good off leash control with your dog?

I did obedience first, but that was required by my trainer.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll see what the club says about the obedience training, or if it has to be done through their facility. I want to get started training him right away, and may sign him up for a class at Petco or another pet store close by until we can get into the other class in April. I feel so silly, but he is the first puppy we've had in many, many years :lol:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Most dogs have to have at least 1 obedience class before starting unless you can privately demo how good your dog is off leash. I think its a good idea anyways to get him used to a class situation and teh "rules" of classes before starting doing something off leash (like no meeting other dogs, listening to mom, etc).


----------

